# عند الرب السيد للموت مخارج



## khalaf.makary (26 يناير 2011)

هل تعلم ان هناك مخارج للموت؟

آية التأمل: "الله لنا اله خلاص وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج" (مزمور 68: 20). 

إنه الإله الذي انتصر على الموت وسحقه وداس عليه غالبا، ليس مثله ولا أحد قد شابهه. وهذا الإله لم يقم نفسه من الموت وحسب بل أقام الكثيرين والكثيرات، فعندما نقلب صفحات كلمة الرب نجد الكثير جدا من الآيات التي تأكد وتبرهن ذلك ومن بعضها: 

فقد أقام ابن خادم الملك بعد أن كان مشرفا على الموت (يوحنا 4: 47- 53). 
أقام لعازر بعد أن كان له أربعة أيام وقد انتن جسده في القبر (يوحنا 11: 1-45). 
إقامة ابنة يايرس (متى 9: 18- 26) و(مرقس 5: 22- 24؛ 35- 43). 
إقامة ابن أرملة نايين (لوقا 7: 11- 16). 

وهو هو من شفى في الماضي يستطيع ويقدر أن يشفي اليوم والآن في هذه الساعة، وما عليك إلا أن ترفع صلاتك له ليقيمك من أي موت يواجهك الآن. 

فقد يكون هذا الموت جسديا سواء بمرض مميت أو غير مميت تعانين منه، أو قد يكون موتا عاطفي سواء بفشل في علاقة عاطفية أو نفسية، وقد يكون أيضا موتا فكريا حيث تجدين نفسك غير قادرة على التفكير الصحيح والسليم في حلول لمشاكلك أو لقضاياك ومعاناتك، وبالتالي لا تستطيع اتخاذ قرارات صائبة لمواضيع مهمة بحياتك، فلا يسعك إلا أن تقف مكتوف الأيدي أمامه. 
هذه دعوة من الرب لك اليوم لتنظر إليه وتمعن النظر لشخصه وتفتح قلبك وفمك بالإيمان بقدرته الإلهية السماوية التي تقيمك وتنشلك من أي موت. استند على وعده بأنه وحده الذي عنده للموت مخارج وليس مخرج واحد بل مخارج كثيرة، وليس آخر سواه يملك مثل تلك المخارج كائن من كان. ثق في الرب على الدوام لأنه ما من شك في قدرته العجيبة والخارقة التي تعجز عقولنا جميعا عن إدراكها ومعرفتها. 
راديو الطريق
Did you know that there are exits to die




Did you know that there are exits to the death?

Meditation verse : "God is the God of our salvation and the Sovereign LORD comes escape from death "(Psalm 68: 20). 

It is God who triumphed over death and crushed and trampled upon him often, not like no one may like. This does not have the same god of death , but also set up many, many, when we turn the pages, word of the Lord , we find quite a lot of the verses that make sure and demonstrate this, and some of them: 

Has set up a server I'm the king after he was supervisor of the dead ( John 4 : 47 - 53). 
Raised Lazarus after he had been four days he saith to his body in the tomb (John 11: 1-45) . 
A daughter of Jairus (Matthew 9:18 - 26) and (Mark 5 : 22 - 24; 35-43 ). 
I'm a widow Cayenne (Luke 7:11 - 16) . 

It is recovered in the past can heal is estimated that today, right now at this time, you only have to lift your prayers to him Iqimk of any death you experience now. 

This might be the death physically , whether disease fatal or non- fatal suffer from it, or it may be death passionate whether the failure of the relationship of emotional or psychological, may also be death intellectually where you find yourself unable to think شright and proper solutions to your problems or your issues and suffering , and therefore do not Be able to make informed decisions for important issues with your life , there will be sufficient only to stand idly by him. 
This is a call from the Lord to you today to look at it and give careful consideration to his person and open your heart and your mouth divine faith, his ability celestial Tenclk your vote and any death. Based on the promise that he alone who has to escape from death , not one exit exits , but many, and not the last one else has such an object from the exits . Trust in the Lord always because there is no doubt in his ability bizarre and hacks that can not afford our minds are all about awareness and knowledge.


----------

